# Vesuvius Nero



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, it made it though the snow and arrived today. I must admit to being slightly disappointed to miss out on one of the stainless machines but no longer. It really is a handsome beast in Black.










It's a giant though! I had to trim the cupboards and move the fridge. Thankfully the kitchen is going in a skip in a few months so I should get away with it.

First shots on a default profile were such an improvement over my Classic, worth it for mouthfeel alone.

Next I'll get busy experimenting (tomorrow though, I'm walking on the ceiling as it is).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Worth while upgrade, fantastic looking beast


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How did your fridge fit in that space


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It looks brilliant - great that it's all in now. SO much coffee to enjoy


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

That black looks amazing. You made an excellent choice


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> That black looks amazing. You made an excellent choice


I agree it was my personal favourite...if it was with stainless pipes I think it would be even more incredible (but more expensive of course). The matt black sets of the chrome fittings so well.

P.S. I see it "just" fits.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Great looking machine


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

When u say default program what were the settings?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BaggaZee said:


> ..had to trim the cupboards and move the fridge.


Good to see your priorities


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hammerme said:


> When u say default program what were the settings?


Profile 1 as default:

10s @ 2bar

8s @ 11bar

7s @ 9bar

5s @ 8bar

6s @ 6bar

3s @ 4bar

90s @ 2bar

The ramp between each pressure is fairly gentle, the puck is completely undisturbed by the process.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to see your priorities


Yep, cupboards for height & fridge for access to the steam wand. I may look into whether it's practical to swap the wand to the right hand side.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

I changed my profile 1 to straight 9 bar after pre infusion. So will give above try too ta


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great looking machine. If it makes coffee half as good as it looks you are in for a treat


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hammerme said:


> I changed my profile 1 to straight 9 bar after pre infusion. So will give above try too ta


Profiles 2-5 were all 10s @ 5bar, 5s @ 7bar and 90s @ 9bar.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

BaggaZee said:


> Profiles 2-5 were all 10s @ 5bar, 5s @ 7bar and 90s @ 9bar.


Glad you finally got your beauty.

I think you mean 3-5. I remember the 2nd was a slow ramp to 9 and then ramp down, on my machine at least.I used it for first shot only and then I jumped to 1st because I changed beans to light roast. I'll check later anyway my 2nd profile.

I changed my 5th with flat 9bar for backflush. How are you doing backflush without a flat 9bar?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, loving it so far!

Nope, 2-5 were all as above on mine. I've since set 5 to flat 9bar for backflush. I'll spend a bit more time over the weekend looking at other options.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! I really like the matt black. I think I prefer it to the shiny one too. Plus it's something a bit different (not that I find the R58 ugly!) Would go well with my decor. They are quite big machines! That is one hell of an upgrade from a classic! Bet you're stoked!


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

BaggaZee said:


> Thanks, loving it so far!
> 
> Nope, 2-5 were all as above on mine. I've since set 5 to flat 9bar for backflush. I'll spend a bit more time over the weekend looking at other options.


I just checked and yes you are right, I forgot I changed the 2nd at that time.

A real profile like: 10s pi at 2 bar ramp up at 9bar and after 10s ramp down to 6bar would do a proper bacflush? Or it will be too muck for the pump? Maybe @DavecUK could tell. I do not want a profile dedicated to backflush.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Stealth black not shiny looks very cool - very impressive machine!


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Reading Daves cleaning instructions on ACS forum it mentions 5 bar. That's what I have used so would be interested if needs more?

i also used Rons lever profile from same forum and works a charm


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Wow! I really like the matt black. I think I prefer it to the shiny one too. Plus it's something a bit different (not that I find the R58 ugly!) Would go well with my decor. They are quite big machines! That is one hell of an upgrade from a classic! Bet you're stoked!


It is a hell of an upgrade but I'm hoping I'm done now. I don't think there's much this machine can't do and It'll keep me busy for a while getting the most from it. With the Niche coming later this year I should be set for a while.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hammerme said:


> Reading Daves cleaning instructions on ACS forum it mentions 5 bar. That's what I have used so would be interested if needs more?
> 
> i also used Rons lever profile from same forum and works a charm


Thanks, will look for those posts now.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I agree it was my personal favourite...if it was with stainless pipes I think it would be even more incredible (but more expensive of course). The matt black sets of the chrome fittings so well.
> 
> P.S. I see it "just" fits.


I'm hoping that the PTFE will allow me to swap the steam and hot water wands. Steam on the LHS is a pain where I have the machine. Any idea if this is possible? I'll be taking the cover off it tomorrow just to check for leaks etc. and because I'm curious but it'd be good to know if you reckon it's possible or if anyone has done this before?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't remember exactly what I said, but 5 is enough to flush through and still keep some cleaner working in there. During the normal course of a shot, I usually try and end it a second or 2 before the pump is programmed to shut off (so I program that time accordingly), this means there is still pressure in the portafilter to exhaust the water from the group. If you let the pump simply shut off, then it doesn't really exist so well, leaving a wetter puck and less clearance through the vent and disabled preinfusion chamber. When I am backflushing with cleaner I use a straight 5 bar profile, but you can use a straight 8 or 9 bar profile with a 3 second ramp to 9 bar if you want....this way you get to backflush good and emulate a non pressure profiling machine.

Don't forget the ability to do a long soft preinfusion a 2 bar e.g. 12 or 14 second and then slowly ramp up (reduce pump accelleration to slow the ramp rate), means you can grind really fine....for an interesting shot. Needs a good grinder though. It will take a while to get used to the settings and flexibility they give.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I've started a spreadsheet for my experiments. I'm on a new bean to me too, very light roast (Rave's India Monsoon Malabar) so that's throwing me off a bit. I've never seen such a huge & persistent crema.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say Rave's MM was very light.

They do roast it more to medium than some roasters but it certainly isn't a light roast.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I wouldn't say Rave's MM was very light.
> 
> They do roast it more to medium than some roasters but it certainly isn't a light roast.


Cripes if that is a light roast my beans are raw.....


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Weird. These are definitely light, really dry & full of static too. Just pushed it through a very long low pressure profile, 3:1 output was a bit alarming but delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Weird. These are definitely light, really dry & full of static too. Just pushed it through a very long low pressure profile, 3:1 output was a bit alarming but delicious!


MM is staticky , presume you mean 1:3 ratio.

Out of interest post a pic of the beans then.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Hmm, they list them as a dark roast. Something odd going on here!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Hmm, they list them as a dark roast. Something odd going on here!


Pic please. Is it not just the chaff on the outside of the bean.

What Dark roasted beans were you using before this ?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Will take pics when home again. I'd just finished off some Crankhouse CH8; much smaller, heavier & darker beans and I had to go much finer on the grinder for the MM.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Also, yes, 1:3 ratio!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So here are the beans, definitely much lighter than the CH8.

Also, it looks like swapping the steam and water taps would be complicated, they're connected via copper pipes and presumably to different depths in the boiler.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Noticed Dave's comment about waiting until pump turns itself off at end of program - does this mean you can effectively have timed shots on the V ie pull the lever and go and do something else?

Of course it's not volumetric but still is a feature I wasn't aware of


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Noticed Dave's comment about waiting until pump turns itself off at end of program - does this mean you can effectively have timed shots on the V ie pull the lever and go and do something else?
> 
> Of course it's not volumetric but still is a feature I wasn't aware of


It does, but unfortunately you still have to lower the lever....if you don't the top group valve will passively dribble water from the brew boiler which is a little higher than 100C. If a solenoid operated group was used....you would be quite correct. Unfortunately that would require reprogramming and there isn't really any programming space left on the 3 group commercial board used.

The steam and hot water taps cannot be swapped. I discussed using slightly larger bore PTFE tubes for these, but they were not keen. I have seen PTFE tubing for the HW and steam taps work in a few machines over the years, but they preferred/felt more comfortable with the traditional copper pipe. Perhaps I should try again. For you to do the change would require different fittings on the boiler and on the steam/water taps!

You will have to learn to steam the other way round


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Dave. The only reason for hoping to swap them was a lack of space to the left of the machine. It'll only be an issue for a few months though so I can certainly live with it.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Regarding the beans, Rave say this about their light appearance:

'*DARK* - This roast presents lighter than it is due to the process of monsooning. Roasted just up to the start of second crack.'


----------

